# Jacks Journal, training, rebuilding my confidance, the start of a new relationship.



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

*Day one! I am glad to bring him home. I was not able to work him every day, as hubby works, and it is dark by the time he gets home. So my work with him has been inconsistant, but he has done great with the time I have had.*
* Brought Jack home today from the pasture. He was not happy to be away from the other horses. He whinned and whinned. He was a little better once he realized my filly I am weaning (pandora) is here. I put him in his pen. Gave him some feed. I have him on Ultium growth, and a grass/oat/alfalfa mix hay.*

*I want to halter him this spring, and see how he does. I also want to send him for about 90days pro training in the spring, get a good handle on him so I can show him. I want to do some low key reining, sorting, and just putt around and try other classes, see what his nitch is.*

*He is 100% willing. Very smart, he thinks through issues rather than reacting.*

*After he settled in my farrier called. He bought a hen from me and wanted to pick it up. I asked you got time for a trim? Yep.*
* Great!*
*I tack Jack out, grab my barrel saddle and saddle him up. No problem.*
*Farrier arrived, trimmed him, he jerked his feet a couple times, but did great otherwise. *

*I decided to get on him, with farrier there to dial 911, lol. He just stood there. no problem. Like he had been doing it all his life.*
*Got on , got off, got on, got off, both sides. No problem.*
*Im going to ride him! He is ready.*

*Wait for hubby to get home. I get on, have him walk around with me, and he is perfect. He backs up great, he turned great. Someone has spent some time on him before!*

* He was a little sticky going forward front a halt, so I would make him turn a step, then go forward. I just walked him around the yard a few times, worked on turns, stopping ect.*

*I am so proud of him, and myself! I could feel that he was ok, not scared, or upset, and he did great. I really needed a good ride on a green horse.*
*Pics of my first ride! Sorry crappy cell pics, at dusk....*


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Some more pics of him from earlier today.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

*I rode Jack again tonight, he did great! Even though I ride in the dark, lol. I have to wait till hubby gets home from work, and its about dark by then. I put a snaffle on him, and he didn't care for it. I will have to just let him wear it for a few days. I tried putting a cavason on him to keep him from gaping his mouth, but when he tried to open his mouth, and he hit the cavason he freaked out, and blew backwards. So...let him wear just the snaffle.

I worked on flexing him on the ground. he was VERY stiff with the snaffle, did better to the left, but just wanted to keep turning toward me on the right.

When I tacked him up I put my loping hackamore on him. Got on, had hubby walk me a lap, then turned me loose. He was much better than last night. I was actually able to get him to move forward much better, He flexed pretty well under saddle with the loping hack. He also moved off my leg. I did several laps around the yard, worked on turning, and stoping, backed up a few times, then made him walk over some 4x4 poles that are in the driveway. He did well.
The only bad thing I can say, is when I was dismounting he tried to walk off. But I am very very happy with how well he is doing! He has never offered to spook, or hump up. I think with a couple more weeks of rides I can take him out on the trail and follow a buddy.*


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

*Rode Jack last night. He was a stinker! He HATES a bit. I let him stand tie for a few hours wearing it. He would hold it quietly, but when I would try to do anything gape with mouth and throw his head. (no wolf teeth, and no sharpies that I can feel)*
*I flexed him on the ground with the snaffle, he did not do well, but did fine when I put the lopig hack on him. Got on him with the snaffle, he was to busy flinging his head to listen to me at all, even when I had no contact with the reins.*
* With the loping hack he was much better, but he was still a little testy. I credit this to his alfalfa, and Ultium. he is getting a little full of himself! lol.*

*He did not buck, but he was a little stubborn, and I felt him gather/hump up a little, and saw him thinking about doing something naughty. He is pretty easy to read. They couple times he tried to be naughty, I just went AHHH!! and put my leg on him to dirve him forward. Worked great. He was like Oh crap... fine....*

*Hopefully I can take him out back to the open area if Hubbys boss will let me so I have a big enough to lunge him, or ride him a little more.*

*On a plus side, he has only been here a few days and I can see the weight difference. He was not skinny, but he is really getting a butt on him, and filling out. Looking good!*


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

*Rode Jack last night. He was a stinker! He HATES a bit. I let him stand tie for a few hours wearing it. He would hold it quietly, but when I would try to do anything gape with mouth and throw his head. (no wolf teeth, and no sharpies that I can feel)*
*I flexed him on the ground with the snaffle, he did not do well, but did fine when I put the lopig hack on him. Got on him with the snaffle, he was to busy flinging his head to listen to me at all, even when I had no contact with the reins.*
* With the loping hack he was much better, but he was still a little testy. I credit this to his alfalfa, and Ultium. he is getting a little full of himself! lol.*

*He did not buck, but he was a little stubborn, and I felt him gather/hump up a little, and saw him thinking about doing something naughty. He is pretty easy to read. They couple times he tried to be naughty, I just went AHHH!! and put my leg on him to dirve him forward. Worked great. He was like Oh crap... fine....*

*Hopefully I can take him out back to the open area if Hubbys boss will let me so I have a big enough to lunge him, or ride him a little more.*

*On a plus side, he has only been here a few days and I can see the weight difference. He was not skinny, but he is really getting a butt on him, and filling out. Looking good!*


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

*Didn't ride last night. Did a little ground work though. Today I blanketed Jack, and Pandora (my weanling) He looks so cute in purple! Will get pics later. Not sure I will ride tonight, I have a bad migrane today, but I will go groom them later. Also been talking to a girl that shows halter, and does it on a high level. I think I am going to fit up and halter him, and Pandora next spring. Just at local level prabably, but be nice to get them out there and see how they do.*


----------

